# Interior trunk carpet color, Where can I buy it?



## fire337 (Jul 11, 2002)

I am looking to find the exact match interior trunk carpet color for a project I am doing. Anybody know where I can buy some? thanks in advance.


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Interior trunk carpet color, Where can I buy it? (fire337)*

Exact match to what? I have LOTS of different carpets available to me, and would be happy to ship what you need if I have it.

Al


----------



## fire337 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Interior trunk carpet color, Where can I buy it? (Al Canuck)*

for a 2002 gti trunk. I am needing carpet to do a project in it. I am going to be removing the back seats and making a floor in place of the back seats to match the rest of the trunk. Let me know if this is something you have. IM me if so. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Interior trunk carpet color, Where can I buy it? (fire337)*

Got a small sample you could send me?
Al


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Interior trunk carpet color, Where can I buy it? (fire337)*

ever find the right match?


----------

